# Klein Pliers limited edition series



## 360max

too many?


----------



## mikeh32

I can try and find out. If I remember I will make a call 2morrow


----------



## dc-electric

mikeh32 said:


> I can try and find out. If I remember I will make a call 2morrow


 
I've emailed Klein but didnt get a response. No one seems to know any at the supply houses.


----------



## William Cutting

I got a set of the camo ones as a going away gift at the last place I worked. They got them from a Klein rep.


----------



## mikeh32

I will try and call some one there today. I have to follow up on something anyways.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I have the Camouflage and the red-white-blue CES pliers.


----------



## dc-electric

jeffmoss26 said:


> I have the Camouflage and the red-white-blue CES pliers.


 
What's the CES ones? Kleins?


----------



## dc-electric

mikeh32 said:


> I will try and call some one there today. I have to follow up on something anyways.


id you get any info?


----------



## dc-electric

dc-electric said:


> I own a few pair of limited edition Kleins but want to know how many limited editions Klein has done. Anyone know...
> 
> I Have the
> 
> Michael Andretti
> Y2K ones
> 125th year anniversary
> 150th year anniversary
> camo troops
> Now I add a pair of red and black hadels with free gloves, a limited product...


----------



## jeffmoss26

dc-electric said:


> What's the CES ones? Kleins?


CES, City Electric Supply...they are Klein Journeyman Linesman pliers with a red, white, and blue grip:


----------



## dc-electric

That's what I'm talking about. When did they do those and where can I get some?


----------



## jeffmoss26

I ordered mine from the Columbus OH branch of City Electric Supply since they don't have a branch in my area. They are nationwide though.


----------



## drsparky

Don't they fall into the category of "Franklin Mint" collectables?


----------



## dc-electric

Thanks for your help. Got the last three pair from CES today...


----------



## gilbequick

dc-electric said:


> Thanks for your help. Got the last three pair from CES today...


You expecting to blow up a couple pair anytime soon??


----------



## dc-electric

gilbequick said:


> You expecting to blow up a couple pair anytime soon??


Collection of limited tools bye the top manufacture....


----------



## Shock-Therapy

dc-electric said:


> Now I add a pair of red and black hadels with free gloves, a limited product...


Whats with that? Regular jmans with free gloves or something different?


----------



## Shock-Therapy

gilbequick said:


> You expecting to blow up a couple pair anytime soon??


Some people collect clipped toenails... Nice pliers seem alright to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky0009

jeffmoss26 said:


> CES, City Electric Supply...they are Klein Journeyman Linesman pliers with a red, white, and blue grip:


I know where to get 100 of these. PM me.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Don't need 100, one is more than enough and I have a pair.


----------



## SparkyME

Sparky0009 said:


> I know where to get 100 of these. PM me.


Where?


----------



## Aegis

Where can I get the 125th anniversary ones?


----------



## Dr. Evil

Anyone have these:

http://toolguyd.com/klein-glow-in-the-dark-pliers/


???


----------



## kbsparky

Dr. Evil said:


> Anyone have these:
> 
> http://toolguyd.com/klein-glow-in-the-dark-pliers/
> 
> 
> ???


I do. I call `em my "gloworm" pair. Works best when you are crawling around in an attic or under the floor.


----------



## chewy

Dr. Evil said:


> Anyone have these:
> 
> http://toolguyd.com/klein-glow-in-the-dark-pliers/
> 
> ???


I have the *****.


----------



## 99cents

Limited Edition Klowns would be like owning a Limited Edition Ford Taurus.


----------



## Holt

99cents said:


> Limited Edition Klowns would be like owning a Limited Edition Ford Taurus.


Have you ever seen a Taurus SHO?


----------



## 99cents

Holt said:


> Have you ever seen a Taurus SHO?


....


----------



## HARRY304E

jeffmoss26 said:


> Don't need 100, one is more than enough and I have a pair.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Big John

I could see giving an electrician a pair of silver-plated Kleins as part of a semi-humorous retirement gift or something, but other than that, I don't get it.


----------



## 99cents

Big John said:


> I could see giving an electrician a pair of silver-plated Kleins as part of a semi-humorous retirement gift or something, but other than that, I don't get it.


A bottle of whiskey and a box of golf balls would be a better retirement gift. Pliers, not so much.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

I almost bought the camo ones but I like crimpers on my linesmans.


----------



## WellGroundedElectric

I bought the camo linemans because I went to Iraq. Unlike me they were not so lucky. Another pair bites the dust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piperunner

dc-electric said:


> I own a few pair of limited edition Kleins but want to know how many limited editions Klein has done. Anyone know...
> 
> Anyone?????
> 
> I Have the
> 
> Michael Andretti ( red a d black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y2K ones (silver handles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 125th year anniversary (plated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150th year anniversary (plated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support the troops (camo handles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red white and blue ( well... r/w/b)



Well the 125 year one is the first time Klein 
started it there was a contest back in I think 1978 79 if you had the oldest Klein you got $5000.00 dollars but you gave them up to Klein and that year they gave these out at our company . They were 40 dollars back then


----------



## nickelec

U still have any idea where to get these red white and blue ces linesmans I had a pair and lost them need to get again

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Knauer

nickelec said:


> U still have any idea where to get these red white and blue ces linesmans I had a pair and lost them need to get again Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk



I'm pretty sure I can get you a pair or two from my local Ces


----------



## nickelec

U have seen them recently in stock ?

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## nbb

Holt said:


> Have you ever seen a Taurus SHO?


If you are talking about the older ones with the Yamaha massaged engine, my friend had one but it broke down beyond the value of repairing it. I barely see any Fords of that vintage on the roads now, because they were poorly made and most people sent them to a scrap yard where they belong.

I can see buying a robust tool that you can hand down, but "collectible tools" are something that seem really strange to me. I guess growing up around some hoarders, the concept of collecting anything seems like a gateway drug to knick-knacks everywhere, stacks of newspapers, and collectible beverage cans.


----------



## tweak

Anytime I see the word "Collectible" it always makes me think of this article from The Onion:
http://www.theonion.com/article/everything-in-entire-world-now-collectible-1508


----------



## Southeast Power

If you are completely dedicated to making old stuff valuable, you have to be willing to commit to throwing out or destroying everything you believe might be collectible.
This will keep these remaining hidden precious items scarce and valuable.


----------



## Knauer

nickelec said:


> U have seen them recently in stock ? Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Still can get a pair or two I think.


----------



## john.oleary

Hello everyone,
I have been searching for a pair of the red white and blue CES pliers, but have had no luck finding anything on the internet. Anyone know someone selling a pair or where I can find a pair?


----------



## nickelec

john.oleary said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been searching for a pair of the red white and blue CES pliers, but have had no luck finding anything on the internet. Anyone know someone selling a pair or where I can find a pair?


I was in the same situation a few months ago and i reached out here and recived a response from a fellow member who wound up sending me like 5 pairs from his local ces supply house

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## john.oleary

nickelec said:


> I was in the same situation a few months ago and i reached out here and recived a response from a fellow member who wound up sending me like 5 pairs from his local ces supply house
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hi Nick, I've posted a comment on your profile regarding this.


----------



## chknkatsu

the 125th anniversary ones are SWEEEEEEEET


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chknkatsu said:


> the 125th anniversary ones are SWEEEEEEEET


Would you use them of shelve them?


----------



## chknkatsu

MechanicalDVR said:


> Would you use them of shelve them?


definitely shelve them. no need to bang those up


----------



## Flyingsod

chknkatsu said:


> definitely shelve them. no need to bang those up


For real? 

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## chknkatsu

Flyingsod said:


> For real?
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


yes, you would use them?


----------



## Flyingsod

chknkatsu said:


> yes, you would use them?


If I got them for the price of a regular pair, yes. I wouldn't pay more than that for em though. Tools as display items is just an alien concept to me I guess. Those were really shiny and attractive though...

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chknkatsu said:


> yes, you would use them?


I have some tools from family that have passed away. I use a few of them just to kind of keep the energy flowing. Lineman's from my uncle and BiL, pipe wrench from another uncle. I also have some tools from my Great Grandfather and Grandfather and just use them on home projects. I have thought of a wall display for some but figure using them is better.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have some tools from family that have passed away. I use a few of them just to kind of keep the energy flowing. Lineman's from my uncle and BiL, pipe wrench from another uncle. I also have some tools from my Great Grandfather and Grandfather and just use them on home projects. I have thought of a wall display for some but figure using them is better.


I have my great grandpas linemans from when he was a lineman. I was a couple of months late when they were searching for the oldest pair there a few years ago. I think they are pre depression.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> I have my great grandpas linemans from when he was a lineman. I was a couple of months late when they were searching for the oldest pair there a few years ago. I think they are pre depression.


I think that's awesome. I figure they are still in good working order.

My Great Grandfather came here from Scotland in 1902 bringing his wood craving tools with him, they have been handed down to three men in my generation. 

My Grandfather was a GC/builder and his tools were passed on to several family members. 

One uncle I inherited tools from was a mechanical contractor who had started out piping at 8 yrs old left me all his personal tools and equipment. 

The other uncle became an electrician in WWII and went into his own business after the war. I have several things from him that he gave me along the way. His linemans and pocket knife from the war are special to me.

After my BiL passed his wife gave me all his tools as he only had daughters. I carry his linemans in my around the house toolbag.

My tool collection was started in the early 1960s and the shame of it is neither of my boys has any interest in the trades at all. My wife already and I have talked about which nephews and cousins are getting what when I move on.


----------



## splatz

I am a first generation tool junky but I do have some tools handed down from my grandfathers. This is probably part of how I got to be a nut case about quality tools. Even homeowner tools back then are better than most of the stuff you can buy now. 

I recently got some stuff from a friend of mine whose father passed, his father had his uncle's tools. His garage was on the alley in back of his house, when I was picking up the tools he pointed out a bunch of the buildings they built back in the day. If you have ever been in those old buildings and taken a look at the framing in the basement or attic, you know how impressive the craftsmanship is under the surface. 

I get a kick out of cleaning them up the old tools and using them, mostly at home but some even on the job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I am a first generation tool junky but I do have some tools handed down from my grandfathers. This is probably part of how I got to be a nut case about quality tools. Even homeowner tools back then are better than most of the stuff you can buy now.
> 
> I recently got some stuff from a friend of mine whose father passed, his father had his uncle's tools. His garage was on the alley in back of his house, when I was picking up the tools he pointed out a bunch of the buildings they built back in the day. If you have ever been in those old buildings and taken a look at the framing in the basement or attic, you know how impressive the craftsmanship is under the surface.
> 
> I get a kick out of cleaning them up the old tools and using them, mostly at home but some even on the job.



The framing in those old buildings with notched in shear bracing and pinned mortise and tenon joints is beautiful in it's own rite. Old framing I had seen in Okinawa even beats that. I've seen small barns that have hardly any fasteners at all, parts of the joints lock each other in place. They still build some furnishings the same way. 

I have some chisels, gouges, and even pliers from my GGF that are stamped with early 1800s dates. His tools are either English or German made and very fine quality. Living by the saltwater all my tools get a light rust when left sitting around all except his paring chisels, any surface debris wipes off with a dry rag.


----------



## Controlelcmikeg

Sparky0009 said:


> I know where to get 100 of these. PM me.


can you still get a pair ?


----------



## SWDweller

I might be interested in a set depending on the price.


----------



## stillcringe2018

jeffmoss26 said:


> I have the Camouflage and the red-white-blue CES pliers.


If you ever want to sell the red white and blue CES pliers let me know.


----------



## stillcringe2018

Sparky0009 said:


> I know where to get 100 of these. PM me.


Still have any for sale??


----------

